# How far back can I go to contribute to my RRSP



## thotho (May 7, 2013)

i'd like to go back and max out my RRSP for the last three years? I didn't contribute anything. I was told this was allowed, any idea if this is possible? How far back can I do and finally, how much can I contribute


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Your latest notice of assessment will tell you your maximum contribution/deduction room based on all your years to that point; or go on to My Account at CRA if you have set one up. You cannot carry the contribution back 3 years to be applied to past tax returns; you must claim it all in the year that it is made (2013) or carry forward some/all of it to be claimed in future years.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The ways I've been able to go back to claim the RRSP deduction on previous tax return are if I made an RRSP contribution and:

1) misplaced the slip so I did not report or claim it. When I found the slip two years later, I filed a previous year tax return adjustment.

2) reported the RRSP contribution but did not claim it as I knew I'd have a high income, high capital gain return the following year. It turned out I didn't need all of the RRSP contribution for the current year so I again filed a previous year tax return adjustment.


Since you say you've made no RRSP contributions - it would appear that any RRSP contributions will be for this or future tax return years. 

It is already past March 1st, 2013 (which would have allowed using that RRSP contribution against your 2012 tax return) so from now until March 1st or so in 2014 will be applicable to the 2013 tax year or later.


Cheers


----------

